# Safest place near Victoria University - St. Albans



## demoiselle (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi all!

My partner and I, both in our mid-20's are moving in to Melbourne this coming June 2012. I would be studying at Victoria University - St. Albans Campus. I wonder if anyone can share me their inputs on where to find a place to live (long term) that is safe for foreigners and near my university. We consider surrounding suburbs. 

Thanks in advance for the replies!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

How about looking in... St Albans?  Cairnlea, and Sunshine North are other close areas. I live in Sydney and I cannot really tell you how safe they are for foreigners but Australia is generally quite safe comparing to Europe or USA.


----------

